# Not The Best Day



## Thor

I have never done this before...opening up on the net, but somehow it does make me feel better.

My father-in-law had a severe stroke and is not doing well at all. He is 71 and this is 2nd time being in a hospital (the 1st being when he was born). He is a tough, loving independent person who was still cleaning out his horses stalls every morning. A very rugged man that had tough outside but melted as soon as he was around his grandchildern.

The Dr.'s tell us that he has a 50/50 chance of making it, but even if he does... he will not be leaving the hospital not even for rehab. It is extremely difficult to see anyone in this condition and his grandchildern are too young to understand. All they want to know is; when is Papa going to feel better and when is he coming home. My DW and our entire family are hoping for a miracle but the emotional rollercoaster ride is daunting.

Our family has been running on adrenaline and the reality of the situation has not entirely hit home.

It is turely amazing to see how your friends and love ones come and give everyone support. It re-inforces the fact ... if money can fix it, it really isn't worth worrying about... family and friends are worth everything.

Thanks for listening.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thor,

I truely am sorry to hear about your Father-in-Law. Allow me extend our best wishes and prayers to you and your entire family. Having been through this sort of thing, I know what you are going though and facing. That dosen't make it any better, of course, but maybe there is some comfort to be had in knowing you are not alone.

All of us here in the PDX_ family, wish your father a fast recovery. God speed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy

All I can say is good luck.


----------



## Moosegut

Thor,

My heart goes out to you and your wife. I think doctors try to prepare families for the worst so as not to get hopes too high - and that's not, necessarily, a bad thing. I guess it bases us in the very real possibilities, but still allows us to reach out to others and to God in those times. Many years ago my (favorite) uncle had a severe stroke and the doctors told the family, basically, the same thing they are telling you. My uncle survived, left the hospital and lived another 11 great years with his family. His speech was slurred and he split his time between a wheelchair and a walker, but he bounced back and enjoyed life. We can hope and pray for the same for your father-in-law.

And I know how hard it is for your wife right now because no matter how old you are, it's still "Daddy." I'll pray for you and DW and your father-in-law.

Scott


----------



## HootBob

Thor
Sorry to hear about your Father-in-Law
You and your family will be in our Thoughts and prayers

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. Hopefully, all will work out for the best.

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom

Our prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## camping479

Thor,

I'm very sorry to hear about your father in law. I'll be praying for you, your family and your father in law.

Mike


----------



## happycamper

Thor

So sorry to hear of your rough times.

Working in the medical field I know you are in a rough spot right now. It sounds like you have honest physicians. That is a good place to be. I've worked with some (Dr.'s) who will promise everything will be fine no matter what. There are no guaranties that a physician is right. Doctors are human and only working with the facts they have ---- The human spirit and body can often out smart even the best physician.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!

Steph and Jim


----------



## shake1969

We pray for your family at this time.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thorsten,

I wish you the best for Helen's father, sorry to hear how things are going.

We will be thinking of you.

Kevin & Pebbles


----------



## specialcampers

We wish you the best of luck. Our prayers with be with you!


----------



## tdvffjohn

We will keep you in our prayers

John + Patti


----------



## Guest

Thor,
Sorrow for your pain, and that of your family. My prayers are with and for you.

Gary


----------



## Ghosty

Thor -

Our thoughts are with you.

I know in times like this its hard to think further out then the moment, but to make possible future events easier on you and your family along with his entire family, please take a moment and make sure that whoever is the executor of your father-in-laws estate has all the proper paper work (will and burial wishes) signed and notorized prior to any possible further degrading of your father-in-laws health.


----------



## nascarcamper

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## campmg

We wish you all the best too and we're pulling for you guys.


----------



## wolfwood

Thor, our deepest thoughts and prayers are with you and your entire family. As has already been said, the human spirit often defies the odds. That applies to your father-in-laws spirit, as well as the spirit of each of his loved ones, individually and as a collective force. You are absolutely right - family and friends ARE precious gifts - lean on each other and you will ALL emerge with stength.


----------



## ee4308

Thor,

Sorry to hear of your father-in-laws condition. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Swanie

Our prayers go out for you.


----------



## Fire44

Thor,

Sorry to hear of the bad news. You and your family will be in our prayers.

Gary


----------



## maverick

Thor,
Deeply saddened by the news. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Sincerely,
Maverick


----------



## 2500Ram

Thor, your entire family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Bill.


----------



## Steelhead

Thor ,

So very sorry to hear of the distress you and your family must be feeling. We will be praying for your father-in-law and for all involved. May you all find comfort in the strength of your faith and your many good friends. Times like these are surely tough, I know because I lost my dad to a massive stroke some years ago and it is always a shock. May God be with you

Dallas


----------



## Lady Di

Thor,

Sorry to hear of your father-in-laws stroke. They can be a real thief. We will keep all of you in our prayers.

Rita


----------



## ssrrchase

Thor and family, hang in there. I'm praying for you all right now and in the days to come. It's obviously going to be a tough road for a while but you all will get thru it (even when you think you can't).

-Steve


----------



## cookie9933

Thor,

We pray that your father in law recovers and that your family has his company for many more years. Best of luck.

Bill


----------



## Thor

Everyone

Thank-you so much for your kindness. I printed out the thread and gave to my DW. I wish everyone could have seen the look on her face... it said it all.

Thank-you.

My father-in-law has not improved and we have a "family meeting" with the medical staff on wed. Everyday we look for small signs of improvement which gives us strength; unfortunately, we do not even know if he is aware what has happened to him.

Thor


----------



## 2500Ram

Thor, Sometimes just being able to talk and vent or worry out loud to someone else really helps. We Outbackers, your internet family, will always be here to listen and help anyway we can. I hope things go well on Wednesday and your father-in-law will be able to come home soon.

Still praying for your family sunny

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thor,

Sorry to hear about this. You willingness to open up to us is welcomed. The Oregon_Camper family wishs you and your family the best.


----------



## Katrina

Best wishes to you and your family Thor.
We'll be here for you in this close knit internet family.


----------



## hyewalt34

Hello Thor,

You and your family will be in my prayers.

Walter


----------



## HandyAndy

Thor-

Still new to this web family, but the expressions of love and sympathy are ditto'd from SoCal. DW lost her mom to a stroke 14 months ago, and it truely is a helpless feeling. During the family meeting on wednesday, please seek out the local hospice rep. These are the most compassionate and caring medical proffesionals and were a tremedous help to my mother-in-law and all the family. Thoughts and Prayers.

Andy


----------



## nonny

Prayers for merciful blessings to you and yours from me and mine! Hugs!


----------



## summergames84

Thor:
I am truly sorry that your family has been going through this. We lost my mother in law on 1/6/06, so I can relate very closely. She also had a poor prognosis for a few weeks, but we kept hoping for a miracle. It just wasn't in the cards. At least we know she is at peace now. You family is in my thoughts and prayers.

Karen


----------



## Highlander96

Thor,

Our prayers are with you in this difficult time.

Tim & Michelle


----------



## drobe5150

thor

katie & i are very sorry to hear about your father-in-law

you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

god bless
darrel & katie


----------



## johnp

Thor

Sorry to here about your father in law

We hope all goes well, you and your family are in our prayers

John,Bobbie-Jo


----------



## Sidewinder

Thor,

Our prayers are with you my friend. I just saw this thread and it really hit me. I got a call about three hours ago telling me that we had lost a dear friend to a stroke. Hold on and be there for your DW. You guys have a rough road ahead, but keep the faith and keep praying.

Sidewinder


----------



## Thor

I just wanted to thanks again for everyones kind words...they do really help. Thanks.

It has been 2 weeks since his stroke and there has been very little change. All assessments show that baiscally he is not storng enough for rehab and long term hospital care is what reality will be. The chances of another stroke are great because they found out the reason why he had the stroke but are not able to do anything to correct it.

We did have some hope yesterday when he saw his 3 grandchildren ..... he whispered their names. It was difficult to understand but we are pretty sure that is what he was trying to tell us. The only other word so far is... "home".

He is trying to tell us that he rather be home and in a hospital...who can really blame him. The work now is trying to figure out how & when (hopefully the Dr's will release him) once the house is ready.

We started looking at home care and what options and support their is for bed riden stroke patients at home. There is no way my mother-in-law can look after her husband and 93 year old mother at home by herself and our support. The medical community and friends have been wonderful trying to get us information and options.

Thor


----------



## Highlander96

Thor said:


> I just wanted to thanks again for everyones kind words...they do really help. Thanks.
> 
> It has been 2 weeks since his stroke and there has been very little change. All assessments show that baiscally he is not storng enough for rehab and long term hospital care is what reality will be. The chances of another stroke are great because they found out the reason why he had the stroke but are not able to do anything to correct it.
> 
> We did have some hope yesterday when he saw his 3 grandchildren ..... he whispered their names. It was difficult to understand but we are pretty sure that is what he was trying to tell us. The only other word so far is... "home".
> 
> He is trying to tell us that he rather be home and in a hospital...who can really blame him. The work now is trying to figure out how & when (hopefully the Dr's will release him) once the house is ready.
> 
> We started looking at home care and what options and support their is for bed riden stroke patients at home. There is no way my mother-in-law can look after her husband and 93 year old mother at home by herself and our support. The medical community and friends have been wonderful trying to get us information and options.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]78479[/snapback]​


Thor,

I am really sorry to hear of you situation. My family was in a similar situation. I wanted to offer some advice, but please remember that this is my opinion.

Seek professional care for him. It may come to a Nursing facility or a long term care hospital, however for you MIL's well being that is the best thing. Again MHO.

My mother took care of my grandmother who was bed ridden for the past 11 years. She coulld not leave the house and it was impossible for her to have any quality of life. She also took care of my dad who is an amputee.

My Grandmother died on August 27, 2005 and my Mother dropped dead of a Massive Heart Attack on October 27, 2005 at age 62. Three days before she was supposed to get her first Social Security payment. It is my belief that her taking care of my Grandmother and Father was a direct result of her early departure. Again MHO.

My mother refused to seek any other assistance and wanted her family to be home with her.

Good Luck with this very, very difficult decision.

My prayers are with you.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor, it was good to hear from you with the update. I have no words of wisdom or advice but you are in my thoughts every day.

John


----------



## HootBob

Thank You for keeping us updated Thor
I can't say how sorry we are to hear that
But I can say is that You and your Family
will be in our thoughts and prayers

Don Peg and Family


----------



## camping479

Thanks for keeping us informed. We'll continue to pray for you and your family

Mike


----------



## mswalt

Thor,

Words from mere mortals will not suffice.
They'll comfort and ease and otherwise be nice.
But God alone can mend the grief.
He's the One who renders relief.

Best wishes for you and yours in this time of need.

Mark


----------



## Dreamtimers

Thor:

Thanks for the update;

Hope and prayers for your Father in law.

Strength and Peace for all the family.

Dave & Pat


----------



## Sexy Momma

Gosh Thor,

I am so sorry to hear about this. I sure hope your father in law improves enough so he can go home soon.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this trying time. sunny


----------



## Pastor John

Our prayers are with your family, Thor. Miracles still happen!


----------



## Thor

Well it has been just over a month since my father-in-law had his stroke. There really hasn't been any physical improvements except for his meals no longer look like baby food but everything is cut into small pieces.

On the bright side we found a rehab center willing to take him and he has been their since monday. The biggest change was to see him in his normal clothes; no hospital gowns







. It is amazing how much better a person looks in their own clothing. He seems to be much happier as well. The support staff are truely amazing people....the patients they have are unreal. He has at least 3 MD assigned to him and numerous specialist







It was day 1 of a 3 month process and it was finally a bright day for my father-in-law and our entire family. Now the hard work begins.

Thor


----------



## FREDNSTACY

Sorry to hear about your father in law. We will say a prayer for him and the rest of your family. God Bless you.


----------



## gone campin

Thor,
My prays are with you and your family. It is very difficult to take care of and watch a loved one go through times like this. I will continue to pray and wish you all the best.

Linda


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the update
And you and your family are still in ours prayers

Don and Family


----------



## Sexy Momma

So glad to hear that he's in rehab! You're right, the hard work will now begin! I will keep you, your family, and your father-in-law in my thoughts and prayers.

Thanks for the update Thor, and I wish the best for your FIL. Glad to hear that he's in better spirits!


----------



## mountainlady56

It is amazing how much better a person looks in their own clothing. He seems to be much happier as well. The support staff are truely amazing people....the patients they have are unreal. He has at least 3 MD assigned to him and numerous specialist







It was day 1 of a 3 month process and it was finally a bright day for my father-in-law and our entire family. Now the hard work begins.

Thor
[snapback]83591[/snapback]​[/quote]
Hi, Thor!
I'm basically new, here, but I'm a retired disabled RN. You're right!! It definitely makes a person look better in their own clothes and you are AMAZINGLY lucky to have found a place like this for your FIL. I know that the road will be hard and long for him, but keep praising EVERY LITTLE THING he does!! It's important. His self-esteem and heavy family support, during this time, will be one of the big keys to pulling him thru his rehab!
Best of luck and know my thoughts and prayers are with ya!
Darlene action


----------



## Y-Guy

Thor I must have missed the original post on this, I was sorry to read about the challenges you've gone through. I do hope thoughts and prayers give you all strength. I went though this with my father just a couple years ago. He had a stroke while driving home from visiting my brother, the State patrol found him on the side of the road and got him to a hospital. Unfortunately the damage of the stroke had done its work. We never saw my father in the shape he once was. I miss my father, but I am relived that he no longer had to struggle against the disabilitating stroke. Therapy can make a huge difference, and time can help but alas love endures above all. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your whole family.


----------



## 7heaven

Thor,

Thank you for the updates. We're happy with you that you were able to find a good rehab place for him. Morale-wise, I know being in his own clothes is a big improvement for him. We continue to pray for your family during this tough time.


----------



## Thor

An update regarding my father-in-law. (It has been 12 weeks)

He is still in the hospital and remains the same. There is a slight improvement with his verbal skills but you still cannot understand him. We are at the point that remaining in the hospital is no longer helping.

The good news is that I have been busy modding my mother-in-law's house so it is wheelchair friendly. The house is basically ready except for the bathroom. This will be done over the next several weeks.

We had him home for a few hours. The ride home using the handitransit went well. Unfortunately once home he wanted to leave????? He wanted his coat and kept repeating "Go", "Go"???? It was a real heart breaker for my mother-in-law. Apparently this is common for stroke victims??? It is a love hate relationship with the hospital. While you are there you want to leave and once gone you wish to return.

We are all starting to realize that he may not understand has much as we have hoped for. Our plan is to bring him home and give it a try. If we are not able to cope than we will have to put him into long term care...but at least we gave a try.

Thanks for continual support.

Thor


----------



## freefaller25

Your father-in-law and your family is in our prayers during this very difficult time.

Dana


----------



## HootBob

Thor
Sorry to hear there hasn't been much improvement
Well my good buddy that all you can do is give it a try and see how it goes
Hope everything goes well and you and your family will still be in our thoughts and prayers
Thank You for keeping us updated

Your friends
The Hancock Family


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks for the update, Thor. I was thinking about you this weekend and wondering how things were going. Sorry to hear there hasn't been alot of forward progress, but at least you are at a "next step" rather than "just waiting to see". As for the love/hate relationship with the hospital. Having been thru this myself with both parents & in-laws....hindsight showed us clearly that, although they hated being in the hospital (who doesn't?) - that environment also provided an unspoken comfort and security level that was tuff to match at home...even with 24hr home care. The transition eventually worked as the memory and comfort of the 24 hr hospital care faded with time and the comfort of the home environs became the norm. Additionally, we found that the very act of "change" - whether that was location, faces, or routine - was very difficult on the individual and, for a time, triggered some other issues that were not initially tied to "simply" having moved. Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Be patient and gentle with each other - these are, indeed, trying times for you all.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thor,

Sorry to hear things are not progressing (at least for the better). It's a tough road, for sure, but it sounds like you guys are doing a great job. Keep it up... you're doing great!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di

Thor,

you and your family are in our prayers. You are in a hard place. 
We will also pray strenght upon you all.

rita


----------



## stapless

our thoughts and prayers go out from our family to yours. If it would help, feel free to PM me if you have questions (I'm a family medicine/ER doc). Although I don't know the specifics of your family members condition, I would be happy to help 'translate' any doctor speak into english if you needed. I know as doctors, sometimes we don't take the time to fully explain things. If i can help you with that, please let me know.

scott


----------



## campmg

Thor, thanks for the update. We continue to wish the best for you. You sound like a great guy with all you're doing to help.


----------



## RizFam

Thor,

I will pray for your family.

Tami


----------



## Steelhead

Will keep your family and your Father-in-Law in ur prayers. I'm sure this is a tough time for you. May God's Spirit sustain you.

Dallas


----------



## nonny

I, too, was just wondering over the weekend how things were going with your father-in-law. When my husband had Leukemia and spent 7 1/2 months in the hospital and was able to have day visits home, he would develop some anxiety and feel much relief when he returned to the hospital. We will keep all of you in our prayers, as well.


----------



## prevish gang

Thor,
I am so glad you opened up to ask for support during this time. I feel for your situation and will say a prayer for your father in law to get better, but if this is not God's will (I hope not) that he will give your family the strength to get you through this time. You are such a helpful person to so many on this web site and I know you will be blessed. Keep up your spirits.
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr

Thor, 
I wish every thing works out ok. feel free to lean on us anytime.


----------



## Moosegut

Thor,

I'm praying for you, your family and your inlaws as I'm sure this is very hard on all of you. With all you're doing to help, I'm sure your wife is more appreciative than you realize. In trying times like these it's easy for our strength to deplete and drain the whole family. I'll keep praying for you all.

Scott


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Thor, don't know you much other than you are a great help and team-player to everyone here, but you also sound like a great husband and son-in-law! You are undoubtedly a 'rock' they can all lean on right now and for that, you can be proud. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## kampy

God bless you and yours.
Kampy


----------



## mountainlady56

Thor,
Like wolfie said about the hospital "love-hate" thing, I have to totally agree. When my dad was terminally ill with cancer, mom had alzheimer's, and, even with sitters, dad refused to go home. He went into a nursing home for two days, until I found him lying in a dirty diaper, the nurse came in, changed a dressing on his bottom without changing the diaper, and that was it! I brought him to MY home, and cared for him 'til his last breath, hiring help as needed, mostly during the day. He only lived about another month, but he felt safe and secure, knowing I was a nurse and taking care of him. The confusion, etc., your father-in-law has, I've dealt with before, obviously, with my grandfather and my mom. He feels helpless, right now, and change confuses the heck out of people with these problems.
DO know, however, that I am a strong believer in prayer, and I will pray for you, your family, the doctors, etc., to get you through this, no matter what the outcome is. Just know everyone on here loves ya, big guy!
Darlene


----------



## Thor

Thanks everyone. I read my mother in law your responses....it brought a tear. She really appreciates everyone's thoughts and prayers....she is a strong believer in prayer.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Randy,

I just read the story about your daughter, and it leaves be with a combination of intense sadness and great inspiration at the same time. No one - especially a child - should have to endure that. What a brave little girl! And what loving parents.

Having two little ones ourselves, one cannot read such an account without transferring the 'what if' to your own family. Honestly, I don't know how you get through something like that. Luckily, the human spirit is strong, and when faced with it, we find a way. But jeez!

Good fortune to all of you. You certainly deserve it! And hug each other lots!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Papatractor

So sorry to hear your sad news. Have walked in your shoes down the same road. It's tough. After many years, my wife and I can still feel the pain and uncertainty. I hope that your father in law had made the wishes for his last days known to your family so you can honor him by carrying those wishes out. We were so lucky to have a dear friend who gave us the following encourgaging words. The first was that OUR wishes needed to come secondary to my dad's wishes. What WE wanted had to be second to what he wanted, no matter how painful to us. This helped us greatly as we made some painful decisions. The second, was her concept that death is not "giving up" but it is "moving on". Somehow that was a great comfort to us as we helped him travel to his next place. You will be added to our prayers and hope you find strength in them.


----------



## Thor

Update

My Father-in-law came home on Thrus and things did not go well for everyone. Physically there has been no changes with my FIL. Right off the get go he did want to leave the hospital and started using language we never heard before. The worst we ever heard was "bloody hell" (He is very English)

The ride home was more of the same with him just pointing to the hospital. Once home he started complaining about all of the changes in his home to make it wheelchair friendly. He did settle down after a few hours and than just sat there looking out of the window for the rest of the day. After dinner (he refused to eat) he wanted to go bed. (He sleeps about 10 - 12hrs a day). Friday was much the same. The hardest thing is that we thought it would be a happy time for him...after all he finally gets to come home and all of the hard work to help improve his quality of life at home upset him the most. The physical part we thought would be the hardest to deal with ends up being relatively easy...it is the emotional portion that catches you off guard. The lack of ability to communicate is the most frustrating part for everyone. I know this is very common for stroke victims but is amazing how a person's personality can instantly change.

The plan for the weekend is to take him out and about for a drive by the lake and give my mother-in-law sometime to herself.

The next several months will be trying, but it is to be expected until a routine can be estabilished and everyone settles in. Next week he starts a activity group for stroke victims. It is 3 x a week for 4 hrs. This will help him and give my MIL time to clean and get some shopping done. We know he is not going to like it, but in time we are hoping that he will enjoy it and see some improvement.

Thanks for listening.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hang in there, Thor!

It's not an easy time, but you are doing great. I would be willing to bet that - whether your FIL shows it or not - he appreciates what you are doing.

Stay strong, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper

Thor and Family

These are the worst days. Hang in there. It's hard to remember but you are doing a good thing. And even when he is not outwardly showing it odds are your FIL knows this too. I admire you and your family for trying. Many families won't even think about making the kind of physical, emotional and time sacrifices you all are doing right now.

In the hospital where I work we see patients that use a small computer to communicate. It can still be trying esp since you must type what you want to say and for most patients that is one key at a time and if fine motor skills are weak on both sides they may have to use a pencil eraser to do so. After they've typed you press a certain key and the computer will speak what has been typed. Not sure if your FIL could use something like this. Maybe you've already seen or tried it. If not and you want more info. PM me I'd be happy to get it for you.

Our prayers are with you and your family.

Steph


----------



## prevish gang

Thor,
Remember for older men especially, it is a weakness to need help. He is just scared I would bet, mad at the situation and a lot depressed. It is a HUGE loss of control to have something like this happen to you and he probably feels like a burden to everyone. When he begins to settle in and absorb what is happening to him my wish is that he will use that stubborness constructively to fight. That is what he must do daily to regain what he has lost. We will continue to think of you and keep you in our prayers.
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Thor!
Another Darlene here. I'm being nosy, but is your FIL on any antidepressants, sedatives, anything? Alot of doctors don't put people on psychotropics, unless the family tells them of the patient's behavior. His doctor could prescribe something for depression, for sure, if he's not on something already, or increase the dose. He could also have an "as needed" (PRN) medication for extreme agitation. I'm not one for over-medicating patients, for sure, but most antidepressants have no sedating effects, and those that do, are given at night, to help sleep, as well. I'm a retired geriatric psychiatric RN, plus I dealt with my mom with her alzheimer's for 14 years. An antidepressant really helped her, as depression can come thru as irritability, agitation, etc., and man, she was really letting everybody have it!







Best of luck to you, and know you're in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need to talk, just e-mail/PM me.......I got broad shoulders, and dealt with alot of illness in my family.
HUGS! (You probably need one, and give one to your wife, too!)
Darlene


----------



## Thor

Darlene

He is on all kinds of meds, I believe 6 different kinds. I am not sure what they are for. I think blood thinners to antidepressants.

It has been a week already, and I think he is slowly starting to settle in. Next week he starts a a group activity that is 4hrs twice a week. Handy trans is picking him up and dropping him off. This should help his recovery and give my MIL some time to clean the house and get some shopping done. She is even starting to think about doing meals on wheels again. She has been doing this for almost 15years and stopped when my FIL had a stroke. This is the 1st sign that she is getting back to a normal routine. Thank God for small steps.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor
Sure glad to hear that all is going well 
any small step forward is a good sign

You all are still in our thoughts

Don& Family


----------



## nonny

Thor,

I have no advice, just compassion. I know how hard this is on everyone and I appreciate that you realize the diversity of your father-in-law's challenges and the depth of his emotions. Your family sounds like very special people with lots of love to give and willingness to do whatever needs to be done to have your family intact again. I will certainly pray for all of you and am sending good thoughts your way. Knowing you have people to talk to can ease your struggle. We're here for you, buddy!


----------



## mswalt

Thor,

Hang in there. It's tough, I know, but you can make it happen.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di

Thor,

You and your family are special people to have made all the changes, and giving of your time like you have. Strokes produce a loss of control, which in turn can cause depression. Even on antidepressants he might still be experiencing depression. After all his life has taken an extreme change. And not good one.
Our prayers are with you.

Rita


----------



## hurricaneplumber

thor,

You can always tell him about all of the very cool camping people you know







, or about your new ride that will be coming







. I know with my gram, she preferred to talk about things other than medications and her condition, kind of occupy the mind with other more pleasant things.

oh yeah, you can tell him about all of the levelling blocks we will be burning up this summer









good luck, I'm thinking of you guys. sunny

kevin


----------



## mountainlady56

Thor,
I'm glad to hear that your MIL is starting to get back into a routine. That's very important for people with depression/life changes, etc. Your FIL will feel more secure with structure, instead of non-structure. Glad he's going to get away from home, some, to give your MIL a break, and him time to socialize with others, if that's possible. Any interaction with others will help stimulate him and decrease the depression, eventually. 
You're a great SIL, as evidenced by your concern and helpfulness, and don't forget it. Your family continues to be in my prayers!
God Bless!
Darlene action


----------



## Thor

Well almost 6 months to the day of my FIL stroke he stood up (with help) but still stood up







. My MIL went to rehab with him today and saw it for herself. She was absolutely delighted and you could see the tears as she was telling us. I saw him today and for the 1st time he looked like something has clicked. He no longer stares out the window into nothingness. I am not sure what it means but something just turn on







He looks like he now has a purpose...it is hard to explain but I believe this was a huge step for him and now he wants to get better.

This the best news in the last 6 months and I am not sure what happened but I am sure that family, friends, support and prayer are the main reason.

YES!!!!!

Thor


----------



## skippershe

Dear Thor,

That is great news...I'm so happy for you and your family. Even though your father-in-law doesn't know us, please tell him that your friends from Outbackers are sending him our thoughts of support and continued recovery.

Please give him a hug for me...
Dawn


----------



## Grunt0311

Thor said:


> Well almost 6 months to the day of my FIL stroke he stood up (with help) but still stood up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My MIL went to rehab with him today and saw it for herself. She was absolutely delighted and you could see the tears as she was telling us. I saw him today and for the 1st time he looked like something has clicked. He no longer stares out the window into nothingness. I am not sure what it means but something just turn on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he now has a purpose...it is hard to explain but I believe this was a huge step for him and now he wants to get better.
> 
> This the best news in the last 6 months and I am not sure what happened but I am sure that family, friends, support and prayer are the main reason.
> 
> YES!!!!!
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]121006[/snapback]​


I have to say Thor, after knowing what you have been going through, and seeing that you added to this post, I was a little scared to read it. I was thinking the worst, what a relief that it isnt the case!

I am so glad to hear of your FIL's feat, and wish him many more to come!

Bill


----------



## prevish gang

Great news!!!!!! Now that he has the feeling that things can get better, I'll bet he will try harder. This is the beginning of freedom for him. I am so happy for your family.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug

That is really great news, Thor!








WHOO HOO!!!

All he needed was to see a little hope...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cts_alberta

Wonderful news Thor.... that's a big step in the right direction.

... Carolyn


----------



## JimBo99

Just lifted you all up in prayer to the Lord. This happened to my wife's dad too some years ago. He was a big strong man with a soft heart. May God give you all comfort and strength.


----------



## HootBob

That is wonderful news Thor
Thanks for keeping us updated

Don and Family


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That is GREAT news Thor!!!

Wishing him a complete recovery.


----------



## 7heaven

Great news, Thor!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I would say that family Love and support made him stronger.

Great news Thor

John


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Well almost 6 months to the day of my FIL stroke he stood up (with help) but still stood up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My MIL went to rehab with him today and saw it for herself. She was absolutely delighted and you could see the tears as she was telling us. I saw him today and for the 1st time he looked like something has clicked. He no longer stares out the window into nothingness. I am not sure what it means but something just turn on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like he now has a purpose...it is hard to explain but I believe this was a huge step for him and now he wants to get better.
> 
> This the best news in the last 6 months and I am not sure what happened but I am sure that family, friends, support and prayer are the main reason.
> 
> YES!!!!!
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]121006[/snapback]​


Absolutely-family, friends, support & the Power of Prayer








Awesome News!

Thanks for the update!
Tami


----------



## nonny

Amen!


----------



## willie226

Thor 
Great News














I will cotinue to keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers
GOD BLESS!!!! 
Willie


----------



## Moosegut

Great news Thor. God is the great physician. It's so great that now he WANTS to get better. He's turned the corner.


----------



## Four4RVing

Thor,

I just read your post today, not realizing at first that it was from Jan. I was prepared to write a response, then read the thread all the way through. I am so glad your FIL is doing better and that a light has clicked on. Hopefully he is now on the road to recovery! We are having parent health problems also. My father was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in April. It is everywhere. He will be 73 Monday. And like your FIL, my father was so active and healthy looking, it has taken us awhile for reality to set in. I am driving him and my mom to Barnes hospital in St. Louis tomorrow, (he has had 2 chemo treatments), and will have a PET scan to see if it is doing any good. But we are praying and taking it one day at a time. Just want you to know that it is good to have people to talk to and to pray for you, as we will be praying for your family.
Cindi


----------



## nonny

I'll pray for yours, too, Cindi. God bless!


----------



## Thor

Cindi

My heart reaches out to you and your family. I wish your family the very best.

Thor


----------



## Golden Mom

Thor: Our continued prayers are with you. Hope he is able to make a full recovery.

Cindi: Our prayers are with you during this difficult time. Let us know how the treatments go.


----------



## Lady Di

Cindi,

How heartbreaking, I will be praying for all of you.

Rita


----------

